# Dog hurt her leg...again.



## Pacifico23 (Jan 3, 2010)

So my dog hurt her leg back on easter playing frisbee. Pretty sure she sprained it or turned it pretty good. Because everyday she increased in health and within like 4 days she wasn't limping. Welll I didnt take her out till last thursday. first time back at the dog park, she was fine. Went on a small hike on sat she was fine, and a walk on sunday she was fine. 
Yesterday I took her to the dog park, and like usually she runs in like a bat out of hell, just running circles around the dogs trying to get them to chase her. Within like 10 seconds I hear a yelp, she comes up limping. Same front left leg. Now she can barely walk. She did it yesterday at 3, but I can tell its bugging her more than the first injury. Think I should take her to the vet today? Or wait a couple days and see? She can put pressure on it, but she would rather not. I def dont think there is a break. I would NORMALLY have no problem taking her in asap. But no joke have spent almost 2k in past 8 months on vet bills, from her stupid toe surgery and then her seizure. And thats not including the monthly adequan bills for my other pit. So unless I have to, I would rather not go in. Im thinking maybe just pick up a prescription vicodine-type painkiller designed for dogs. I forgot what it is called buy she has one more refill from her toe surgery. What would you guys do? Lol try to keep in account I already dished out 2k on vet past like 8 months..


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

She needs to be on crate rest for several weeks. She could have torn her Cruciate Ligament. If that is what it is and it usually is then it will get worse and surgery will probably have to be done if you don't do crate rest. Rest her for 4-6 weeks and see how she does. She will probably not like it but it is better than the alternative.


----------



## Pacifico23 (Jan 3, 2010)

That what I was going to do except the crate part lol. I can have her just stay and lay on my couch or on her bed and, then I carry her to the bed at night. Only time she would walk is to go outside walk about 20 yards and pee and poo. Think that would be ok?


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

No. She needs strict crate rest or it will just get worse and worse. I had to keep my girl on crate rest for ten days recently because of a soft tissue injury. If it wasn't for the crate she would have never of gotten better that quick. What is your issue with crate resting her? Honestly if she we're my dog regardless of how much I've spent at the vet I would take her for an xray asap! Oh, and pit bulls don't belong at dog parks! She could have a fight next time and then that will be more $$$$ out your pocket either paying for her injuries or the other dog in the fight or both. We have a thread on pit bulls and dog parks. You should read it


----------



## Pacifico23 (Jan 3, 2010)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> No. She needs strict crate rest or it will just get worse and worse. I had to keep my girl on crate rest for ten days recently because of a soft tissue injury. If it wasn't for the crate she would have never of gotten better that quick. What is your issue with crate resting her? Honestly if she we're my dog regardless of how much I've spent at the vet I would take her for an xray asap! Oh, and pit bulls don't belong at dog parks! She could have a fight next time and then that will be more $$$$ out your pocket either paying for her injuries or the other dog in the fight or both. We have a thread on pit bulls and dog parks. You should read it


She will go crazy in the crate. Seriousley I dont know if she would make it. Crate training her as a pup was a nightmare. She is always at my side so if she was in a crate she would be prob just crying the whole time. She would still be in a sedentary laying position all day except just to go to the bathroom. I dont have a prob with an X-Ray, I just dish out more than 350 right now. Was off work for 4 months, just got back on. And dont have any more money than 350. 
And the dog park thing. A true socialized pit will do fine there bud. My dogs have therapy liscenses, CGC liceenses, and trained to "advanced training". Part of her training was done in dog parks. My dogs have been attacked several times throughout the years. For some reason German sheppard hate rambunctious chasing pits. Each time was a German Sheppard. My dogs dont bite back, just run to me, or Ill be around to break it up. My dogs have also been going there since there parvo shots were fully done with. My dogs wont even play bite (reference if your dog bit you thread in general lol) they are very submissive. Only time I have ever seen my dogs get narly. Was when 3 coyotes came on our property. Oh they were ready for war.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Crate rest! She may not like it, but if she did tear something it lessens the chance of having to do expensive surgery. The more active she is the bigger risk of doing more damage. CRATE HER, especially if you can't take her to the vet now to see what the problem is.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Pacifico23 said:


> She will go crazy in the crate. Seriousley I dont know if she would make it. Crate training her as a pup was a nightmare. She is always at my side so if she was in a crate she would be prob just crying the whole time. She would still be in a sedentary laying position all day except just to go to the bathroom. I dont have a prob with an X-Ray, I just dish out more than 350 right now. Was off work for 4 months, just got back on. And dont have any more money than 350.
> And the dog park thing. A true socialized pit will do fine there bud. My dogs have therapy liscenses, CGC liceenses, and trained to "advanced training". Part of her training was done in dog parks. Both of my dogs have been attacked several times throughout the years. For some reason German sheppard hate rambunctious chasing pits. Each time was a German Sheppard. My dogs dont bite back, just run to me, or Ill be around to break it up. My dogs have also been going there since there parvo shots were fully done with. My dogs wont even play bite (reference if your dog bit you thread in general lol) they are very submissive. Only time I have ever seen my dogs get narly. Was when 3 coyotes came on our property. Oh they were ready for war.


You will have many that will highly disagree on you taking your dogs to a dog park. This is a naturally DA breed cgc's or not. My girl loves other dogs to but at some point she may not. Maybe you own two one in a million non DA pits. Anyways, if you never trained your dogs to be used to a crate then that will make it harder to heal her. I carried my girl up and down the stairs to outside put her in the grass to potty and picked her back up and put her back in the crate for ten days straight. She hated it to and seemed depressed at times but it was for her own good. My girl was a nightmare in the crate at first to but I wasn't giving in to her whining which is why now she loves her crate. I am the "alpha female" not her. No dog will be the boss of me lol!


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Pacifico23 said:


> Both of my dogs have been attacked several times throughout the years. .


Just curious but why would you continue to take your dog there if they have already been attacked several times?


----------



## Pacifico23 (Jan 3, 2010)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> You will have many that will highly disagree on you taking your dogs to a dog park. This is a naturally DA breed cgc's or not. My girl loves other dogs to but at some point she may not. Maybe you own two one in a million non DA pits. Anyways, if you never trained your dogs to be used to a crate then that will make it harder to heal her. I carried my girl up and down the stairs to outside put her in the grass to potty and picked her back up and put her back in the crate for ten days straight. She hated it to and seemed depressed at times but it was for her own good. My girl was a nightmare in the crate at first to but I wasn't giving in to her whining which is why now she loves her crate. I am the "alpha female" not her. No dog will be the boss of me lol!


Yeah I understand, and actually agree. It all depends on the dog, I would never advocate all pitbulls should be allowed to go to parks. It really dpends on your dogs socialization, training, temperament and personality. Isis who is going on almost 8 years old has been going since she I got her at one in a half years old. Maggie has been going for a year. I agree not all pits should go to dogparks. Ive seen some ridiculous pits at my park, where there owners don't care and sit at a table 300 yards away from their dog. My dogs know commands on whistle, clicks, and voice. Like you Im the alpha, and they damn well know who's boss. They know if they even tried to play bite another dog... ohh man. They are going to get the cleanest longest bath EVER. And they dont want that very much. I crate trained her fine. Did it for about 3 weeks, but she just cried the WHOLE time. I didnt give in either but at the same time, I don't want to play the bad guy for 4-5 weeks straight telling her to be quiet. If she can do the same thing she does in a crate on the couch or on her bed.. then why not? Does the crate have special healing powers or something that regular bedrest cant give?


----------



## Pacifico23 (Jan 3, 2010)

dixieland said:


> Just curious but why would you continue to take your dog there if they have already been attacked several times?


Lol should I post a video of me saying "Wanna go to the Dog park?" Compared to "Wanna go on a walk?" to my dog. If she wasnt hurt I would, you will see how much more excited she gets about the dog park. Isis the same way, though she would take squirrel hunting out of anything. Out of like 15-20 years (half of those as a kid when my mom owned pits), 4 dog parks, 4-5 attacks. Not too bad of stats, when you consider I would take them 3-4 times a week. Its usually the unfixed, testosterone out male German Sheppard. Nothing usually happens, only once did I ever see a scratch deep enough to be a cut. Most of the time my dogs bullet straight to me. But every time was a German Sheppard. Never the same one. But always a damn male German Sheppard. They have it out for female pits I think lol


----------



## Pacifico23 (Jan 3, 2010)

Oh yeah btw. I am gonna bring her in today. They said it would run 280.Nice!


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Pacifico23 said:


> Lol should I post a video of me saying "Wanna go to the Dog park?" Compared to "Wanna go on a walk?" to my dog. If she wasnt hurt I would, you will see how much more excited she gets about the dog park. Isis the same way, though she would take squirrel hunting out of anything. Out of like 15-20 years (half of those as a kid when my mom owned pits), 4 dog parks, 4-5 attacks. Not too bad of stats, when you consider I would take them 3-4 times a week. Its usually the unfixed, testosterone out male German Sheppard. Nothing usually happens, only once did I ever see a scratch deep enough to be a cut. Most of the time my dogs bullet straight to me. But every time was a German Sheppard. Never the same one. But always a damn male German Sheppard. They have it out for female pits I think lol


I'm sure your dogs do get more excited.No need to prove that point to me.But what you and alot of other owners need to understand is that owning a apbt is not like owning any other breed of dog.If your dog does happen to snap back or bite the other dog and cause damage who do you think is going to get blamed?Your dog,even if they didn't start it.These dogs are so close to being banned everywhere and are already banned in alot of places.So what happens with your dogs not only affects you but it affects all of our dogs to.Why chance it?
But anyways this thread wasn't about that so carry on.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Pacifico23 said:


> That what I was going to do except the crate part lol. I can have her just stay and lay on my couch or on her bed and, then I carry her to the bed at night. Only time she would walk is to go outside walk about 20 yards and pee and poo. Think that would be ok?





Pacifico23 said:


> She will go crazy in the crate. Seriousley I dont know if she would make it. Crate training her as a pup was a nightmare. She is always at my side so if she was in a crate she would be prob just crying the whole time. She would still be in a sedentary laying position all day except just to go to the bathroom. I dont have a prob with an X-Ray, I just dish out more than 350 right now. Was off work for 4 months, just got back on. And dont have any more money than 350.
> And the dog park thing. A true socialized pit will do fine there bud. My dogs have therapy liscenses, CGC liceenses, and trained to "advanced training". Part of her training was done in dog parks. My dogs have been attacked several times throughout the years. For some reason German sheppard hate rambunctious chasing pits. Each time was a German Sheppard. My dogs dont bite back, just run to me, or Ill be around to break it up. My dogs have also been going there since there parvo shots were fully done with. My dogs wont even play bite (reference if your dog bit you thread in general lol) they are very submissive. Only time I have ever seen my dogs get narly. Was when 3 coyotes came on our property. Oh they were ready for war.


If you don't want to crate he how do you expect her to heal? Stick her in a crate and let her scream till she stops. Crate training is as simple as that, it could take a few days or even a week but you keep with it and she sill learn to be on in a crate. Give her something to chew on and she will be fine.



dixieland said:


> I'm sure your dogs do get more excited.No need to prove that point to me.But what you and alot of other owners need to understand is that owning a apbt is not like owning any other breed of dog.If your dog does happen to snap back or bite the other dog and cause damage who do you think is going to get blamed?Your dog,even if they didn't start it.These dogs are so close to being banned everywhere and are already banned in alot of places.So what happens with your dogs not only affects you but it affects all of our dogs to.Why chance it?
> But anyways this thread wasn't about that so carry on.


:goodpost: UGH dog park people......


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

http://www.gopitbull.com/general-discussion/36349-pitbulls-dog-parks.html


----------



## Pacifico23 (Jan 3, 2010)

You guys and your dog parks. Once again. I never advocated all pits should go. It should be based on the dogs itself. By the way just got back from the vet!! So as I was puttin the leash on her I saw a bruise on her left toe. Phew! Only ended up being a hairline fracture on the toe. She is out of comission for 2 months. But thank god, no ligament, tendon or that sort of thing, I was dreading the "S" word. And I did ask the vet about he crate and they said I didn't need to, just make sure she is resting. I know it was the husky she was running with, he had to of stepped on her toes wierd.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Dude I just logged in to comment that taking a pitbull to a dog park is like carrying a loaded gun with no safety in your pants waistline in the middle of a moshpit. Hopefully it doesn't go off but there's a good chance it will.. LOL. (and thats all I gotta say about that)

But as far as the injury goes. 

First of all, if you can afford it. Get her leg xrayed. Rule out anything MAJOR. 
Second of all, keep her crated besides her going to the bathroom. Keep her occupied, and dont give into whining. She will become restless but its better than reaggravating an injury.
Third of all you can supplement glucosamine and fish oil for cartiledge but not necessary. A food high in fat will properly lubricate joints and has anti inflammatory effects that should keep swelling to a minimum.


----------



## Pacifico23 (Jan 3, 2010)

StaffyDaddy said:


> Dude I just logged in to comment that taking a pitbull to a dog park is like carrying a loaded gun with no safety in your pants waistline in the middle of a moshpit. Hopefully it doesn't go off but there's a good chance it will.. LOL. (and thats all I gotta say about that)
> 
> But as far as the injury goes.
> 
> ...


Well I do open carry with no safety "on". Thats the beauty of glocks.:clap: Secondly, your metaphor makes perfect sense to idiot dog owners who dont properly train or socialize their dogs. Mine have been trained to "advanced", CGC license, and Therapy license. Curious if your staffy has the qualifications? I highly doubt it. Part of Maggies training was done in dog parks. My one dog has been going 6.5 years or so, and NEVER has bit another dog despite being attacked on two different occasions. My other has been going a year no problems. Shes too submissive. Ill say it twice and say it a third time, never said all pits should go. It truely depends on the individual dog.

-Got the Xrays
-No crating. I live in a one bedroom apartment. she sleeps on the couch all damn day. She will stay on the couch. Talked to the vet and he said its just as good.
- She currently takes fish oil, just cause I love how shiny her coat gets and just cause my other dog Isis who does have arthritis takes them. Glucosemon I will try that, I give it to my other pup anyways.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Pacifico23 said:


> Mine have been trained to "advanced", CGC license, and Therapy license. Curious if your staffy has the qualifications?


Oh let me handle this one guys.......

There is no such thing as an advanced CGC license. Therapy dogs and CGC's are easy to get if you have a well behaved dog but they do not need to be high trained. I have been training dogs professionally for over 15 years and own a training business. I also am a CGC tester and know for a fact you are talking out of your booty when you say you have an advanced CGC, no such thing exists.
I have 5 therapy dog (22 dogs with CGC's) and just because they are therapy dogs does not mean they are not DA. Two of my therapy dogs killed my Border Collie in an unfortunate accident that was my fault. Just because you have therapy dogs does not mean anything in the way of DA. My dogs are fine on leash and on visits but off leash would not be ok with other dogs.

My dogs are highly trained and have earned things from an EASY as a CGC to obedience titles like UCD, RO1, RO2, and working on my UCDX and UT titles. I also have earned titles in all levels of agility including championships, I have titles in Sch and working on our Sch1. So let me ask you, curious if your pit has the qualifications? All these accomplishments and more I did not mention and I am not dumb enough to take my dogs to a dog park. I use my dogs on private lessons where I have aggressive out of control dogs and my dogs will just hold a down stay when that dog is trying to get them. I use them as part of my training with aggressive dogs and my dogs are fine. I own bulldogs that are DA but under control with obed but that does not mean I would go to a dog park.

Your logic is flawed too, just because you never had a problem does not mean you can't have one. That's like saying I run red lights and have never been in a wreck. One day it will catch up to you.
Your going to do what you want to do and that is your choice we gave the reason why you should not now it is up to you.


----------



## IzzosMommy (Mar 30, 2011)

[quote ]And the dog park thing. A true socialized pit will do fine there bud. My dogs have therapy liscenses, CGC liceenses, and trained to "advanced training". Part of her training was done in dog parks. My dogs have been attacked several times throughout the years. For some reason German sheppard hate rambunctious chasing pits. Each time was a German Sheppard. My dogs dont bite back, just run to me, or Ill be around to break it up. My dogs have also been going there since there parvo shots were fully done with. My dogs wont even play bite (reference if your dog bit you thread in general lol) they are very submissive. Only time I have ever seen my dogs get narly. Was when 3 coyotes came on our property. Oh they were ready for war.[/quote]

It doesnt matter how well your dog its trained , the Apbt is a DA agressive breed . I hate to be rude but it is people like you that think nothing will happen that make our breed look bad when it does .. All it takes it that one wrong action when you are not paying attention for it to happen . blue nose it right, there are alot of people who are going to disagree with you there .. Pits dont belong in dog parks period ,, sorry for going off topic but this really bothered me ..


----------



## Pacifico23 (Jan 3, 2010)

First never said she had advanced cgc license. Said she had up to advanced training and cgc and therapy license. And for the millionth time. I never said all pits should go. It really depends on the dog itself. Your dogs may bite back when being attacked, but honestly when it has happened to mine they just run to me. They know there punishment if they even play bite.
Love how people assume your a bad pb owner by bringing a trained well socialized dog to a dog park. How about we agree to disagree about sending My dogs to the park.


----------



## PerfectPit (Aug 2, 2010)

Just one question, if I may? If you had all the answers already, why did you ask? Hope your pup is healing from her injury.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

great another "pit bull" owner that defends dog parks..
1. no matter how much training a pit bull has, you cant train genetics
2. no matter how "safe" you feel, a fight can break out in a split second and unless youve personally seen a true fight with a bulldog involved, you have no idea what your potentially risking.
3. Diseases anyone? Dog Parks are for the lazy imo and who knows what other dogs may bring there.
4. I hate to break it to you but "playtime" with other dogs and socialization are two completely different things and a socialized dog does NOT mean dog friendly. It means self-confident and doesn't get nervous among new sights, smells, etc. Playing well with other dogs has nothing to do with it.

I advise you to learn about the APBT's history and further understand genetic DA, stop attempting to prove everyone wrong because it never works out for the dog in the end. DA of this nature can suddenly onset at any time from time a pup can walk to well beyond senior years. Taking the risk is foolish and NO APBT should go to dog parks. Again, its GENETIC not "mean people training these dogs" and it most certainly is not "your dogs are not as well trained as mine" either. 

If you refuse to educate yourself than you shouldn't own this breed especially given this breed cannot take more hits with BSL spreading immensely.

As to the injury, i have nothing else to add that hasn't already been advised.


----------



## IzzosMommy (Mar 30, 2011)

KMdogs said:


> great another "pit bull" owner that defends dog parks..
> 1. no matter how much training a pit bull has, you cant train genetics
> 2. no matter how "safe" you feel, a fight can break out in a split second and unless youve personally seen a true fight with a bulldog involved, you have no idea what your potentially risking.
> 3. Diseases anyone? Dog Parks are for the lazy imo and who knows what other dogs may bring there.
> ...


:goodpost:Took the words right out of my mouth its a shame that people like this just make it harder for the people who do know the real facts to fight bsl that is happening everywhere...


----------



## Pacifico23 (Jan 3, 2010)

PerfectPit said:


> Just one question, if I may? If you had all the answers already, why did you ask? Hope your pup is healing from her injury.


I didn't have all the answers. I was curious if people would take there dogs in the next day or wait a couple days and see. My thread was derailed with dogpark stuff and why crating is more beneficial than regular bedrest. Its like this forum has the opposite of trolls. God forbid you decide to let you dog rest on a bed or a couch which is ok'ed by a vet. Or two completely socialized dogs with cgc and therapy licenses going to go play frisbee at the dog park for a half hour (except isis, she just chills by me). If thats the case, screw your thread time for the troll patrol to come out.:hammer:

KM go bang your drum to someone else. My god... Isis has gone for over 6 and half years no problems besides a couple testosteroned out German Sheppards which she never retaliated. Maggie been going a year no problems. I know the damn history of pits. Jesus H Christ. Thanks dog patrol for the advice.:cop:.

Btw if you thought a dog park was bad. Lol glad I never said anything about Runyon canyon ( you can google it):woof:


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Pacifico23 said:


> I didn't have all the answers. I was curious if people would take there dogs in the next day or wait a couple days and see. My thread was derailed with dogpark stuff and why crating is more beneficial than regular bedrest. Its like this forum has the opposite of trolls. God forbid you decide to let you dog rest on a bed or a couch which is ok'ed by a vet. Or two completely socialized dogs with cgc and therapy licenses going to go play frisbee at the dog park for a half hour (except isis, she just chills by me). If thats the case, screw your thread time for the troll patrol to come out.:hammer:
> 
> KM go bang your drum to someone else. My god... Isis has gone for over 6 and half years no problems besides a couple testosteroned out German Sheppards which she never retaliated. Maggie been going a year no problems. I know the damn history of pits. Jesus H Christ. Thanks dog patrol for the advice.:cop:.
> 
> Btw if you thought a dog park was bad. Lol glad I never said anything about Runyon canyon ( you can google it):woof:


You know the history and think you can fight genetics? Dont come crying here when the inevitable happens. Want support for the dog park? You chose the wrong forum and breed for that.

Hey what do i know, i only have grown up with the APBT owning dogs from game lines to mixes and Bandogges. You must know so much more than people like myself and PK. While were at it the vast majority of owners with real experiences.

Its people like you further damaging this breed and i have zero sympathy for when it hits the fan, if you truly own an APBT you are not going to escape nature. If you truly know DA and the genetics of it you must know you could be taking your dogs to the park for 10 years, it only takes 1 situation for DA to show which from that point on its full blown. This isnt some maltipoo you can train DA out of, its something you responsibly DEAL with as it comes hand to hand.

Again, you can have all the training and titles you want doesn't change history and genetics. I hope for the sake of this breed you stop owning APBT's and any form of.

Also you keep throwing your CGC, Therapy and "advanced" training out like were supposed to be floored and impressed. None of this has anything to do with DA and i have no idea who your trainer is but i've never known of 1 respectable trainer to train in dog parks just for the fact of the diseases your dog can catch let alone bringing a breed such as this in there. For that matter, even bad trainers (some at least) know better.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Wow. The ignorance is strong with this one. How did you get to such a high level of obedience training without knowing how to crate train your dog?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I have had dogs get along for as long as 8 years and never fighting, then one day they try and kill each other. I see it all the time when I get called in for a home private lesson. They are always people like you and think their dogs would have never done that then one day it happens. This can happen with any breed not just APBT's. The most frustrating thing is people like you are giving these dogs a bad name.... yes I said a bad name and rep. people like you take these dogs in places where they do not belong and give others the illusion "it is all on how you raise them" I am sure you preach that too. It is not how you raise them it is genetics. Maybe you have never owned a real pit bull before and why you have a false sense of security with your dogs. So there you are spreading your BS about how you raised your dogs to ad vaned levels of training. The someone else gets the breed and does the same thing they saw you do. Then their APBT eats the poodle at the dog park and people are shocked. They is when you seen them on the news.... they were a good family dog we do not know what happend.....
You make the problem worse rather than helping. My dogs look very good with other dogs but if someone lets them get in my dogs face I will yell at the owner to get the dog and back the dogs off. I understand my dogs may not start it or do anything but the thought of something happening keeps me vigilant.
Again you are going to do what you do but you are part of the problem.

Oh and you comment about the vet saying it is ok to keep your dog out of a crate then WTH did you even ask? Are you upset we did not agree with you? If a dog is hurt crating them is the best. If they are laying around the house and something excites them they can get hurt again, they can slip, jump on the couch, or many other things. So if you know it all don't ask, you may not like what you hear.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

performanceknls said:


> I have had dogs get along for as long as 8 years and never fighting, then one day they try and kill each other. I see it all the time when I get called in for a home private lesson. They are always people like you and think their dogs would have never done that then one day it happens. This can happen with any breed not just APBT's. The most frustrating thing is people like you are giving these dogs a bad name.... yes I said a bad name and rep. people like you take these dogs in places where they do not belong and give others the illusion "it is all on how you raise them" I am sure you preach that too. It is not how you raise them it is genetics. Maybe you have never owned a real pit bull before and why you have a false sense of security with your dogs. So there you are spreading your BS about how you raised your dogs to ad vaned levels of training. The someone else gets the breed and does the same thing they saw you do. Then their APBT eats the poodle at the dog park and people are shocked. They is when you seen them on the news.... they were a good family dog we do not know what happend.....
> You make the problem worse rather than helping. My dogs look very good with other dogs but if someone lets them get in my dogs face I will yell at the owner to get the dog and back the dogs off. I understand my dogs may not start it or do anything but the thought of something happening keeps me vigilant.
> Again you are going to do what you do but you are part of the problem.
> 
> Oh and you comment about the vet saying it is ok to keep your dog out of a crate then WTH did you even ask? Are you upset we did not agree with you? If a dog is hurt crating them is the best. If they are laying around the house and something excites them they can get hurt again, they can slip, jump on the couch, or many other things. So if you know it all don't ask, you may not like what you hear.


:goodpost:


----------



## Pacifico23 (Jan 3, 2010)

aus_staffy said:


> Wow. The ignorance is strong with this one. How did you get to such a high level of obedience training without knowing how to crate train your dog?


I did crate train my dog. She also hasn't needed to be since like 16 weeks old. Like I said in a perevious post. I just don't want to if I DONT NEED to. My place isn't some huge house where she can wander. Had to move to an apt for 6 months to help save to buy a place by oct. I just don't want to playthe bad guy, and make her stay in a crate for 1 month or so. Let me emphasize, I didn't want to do this unless needed.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Pacifico23 said:


> I did crate train my dog. She also hasn't needed to be since like 16 weeks old. Like I said in a perevious post. I just don't want to if I DONT NEED to. My place isn't some huge house where she can wander. Had to move to an apt for 6 months to help save to buy a place by oct. I just don't want to playthe bad guy, and make her stay in a crate for 1 month or so. Let me emphasize, I didn't want to do this unless needed.


Than your risking more serious injury by not doing so to make yourself feel better about the situation. If your dog sees the crate as a positive and is correctly trained with it than it wouldnt be an issue. Its better to crate for 1 month and just going out to stretch and use the bathroom than it is to risk a worse injury just because you dont feel its right or needed.

But hey dont listen to sound advice from here about this or dog parks, you will learn the hard way eventually.


----------



## Pacifico23 (Jan 3, 2010)

Ahhhhhh!!!! Arghhhhhh!!!!! I just wrote such a nice lengthy response only to be logged off when pressing submit. Ugh.


----------



## Pacifico23 (Jan 3, 2010)

KMdogs said:


> Than your risking more serious injury by not doing so to make yourself feel better about the situation. If your dog sees the crate as a positive and is correctly trained with it than it wouldnt be an issue. Its better to crate for 1 month and just going out to stretch and use the bathroom than it is to risk a worse injury just because you dont feel its right or needed.
> 
> But hey dont listen to sound advice from here about this or dog parks, you will learn the hard way eventually.


You under the assumption my dog will be walking around. Which she wont be. Nor hasnt since the injury happened. She just is laying on the couch instead. Like I said I wasnt opposed unless I had to. After talking to the vet based off the injury it isnt needed. And laying on the couch or bed would be just as good.


----------



## Pacifico23 (Jan 3, 2010)

KMdogs said:


> You know the history and think you can fight genetics? Dont come crying here when the inevitable happens. Want support for the dog park? You chose the wrong forum and breed for that.
> 
> Hey what do i know, i only have grown up with the APBT owning dogs from game lines to mixes and Bandogges. You must know so much more than people like myself and PK. While were at it the vast majority of owners with real experiences.
> 
> ...


Ok this is a revised of my deleted post. Now ay am I typing that out again

Support for the dog park?! Wtf My post was NEVER intended to be a stupid dog park post. I am not defending dog parks, not defending pb and dog parks. Just defending MY dogs. And what inevitable event has already happened?

-Trainer did it as a additional class, it was a exercise to get your dogs used to listening to your commands under extreme distraction scenarios.

- Not trying to throw it out to impress ( though it does seem like it, when I read it it sounds like that), i just think its important to know that they have these qualifications since they go to the park.

-Also owned pits for over 20 years. But unlike most people on here my family rescues pits. We also volunteer for Bark Foundation. And have volunteered at Villalobos several times (before they moved they were like 6 exits away from me) for dog walking. also have volunteered at the North Hollywood Animal shelter. My family has adopted out 7 pits none have had any violent episodes. And unlike most people on here and adding to the problem by breeding additional pitbulls, if for some reason I or my family needs another dog we rescue them.

Im such a horrible pb owner right? Jeez. I should be nominated for worst dog owner of the year. :hammer:


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Good Gawd I just put ur crap alllll the way in the red.

Your last post just explained it all.You've owned rescues.I bet none of them were even apbt's.The dogs in your avatar don't even look like apbt's.But oh well.If there's "pit" blood even in there anywhere the dog can still become DA at any time and wah wah wah wah wah since all you're hearing is the Charlie Brown teacher voice when any of us talk anyways


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

You may not be "okaying" dog parks however that is not what any of us are talking about. What we are talking about (at least I am) is the fact you take YOUR dogs to the park. You can say its not wise however when your actions are different than what you preach, others are bound to follow your actions based on your experiences which in part, is the problem. The rest of the problem is the fact that no amount of training, regardless of how well an american pit bull terrier is trained, you can not take the fight out of the dog. "You can take the dog out of the fight but not the fight out of the dog" comes to mind.

You are, in fact risking a great deal with your rescues. It does not matter how they were bred if they are Colby, Jocko or a mix. If theres enough APBT the genes that represent the traits for fighting is a dominate gene. With a well trained APBT you can, infact gain more control in situations no one is denying that fact. However a true fight that is bound to happen, no amount of training, high recall, etc is going to bring your dog back in the middle of a fight. A break stick, the safest method of breaking up a fight is as a general rule, the main hope of accomplishing a safe separation. 

If a dog bites yours, even if yours just nips the other but does in fact injure to some degree or form, there is a high risk (some areas higher than others) for BSL to be raised. Which in return does not just effect YOUR dogs it effects many people which is WHY (in part) people are going to get heated on this subject.

Its your dogs and you have the right to do what ever you chose with your dogs however denying what your risking is just ignorant. At least admit to yourself what your putting at stake.

If you are truly knowledgable about the breed you would know theres no breed called Pit Bull. There is the American Pit Bull Terrier and thats it. American Bully, American Staffordshire Terrier, Staffordshire Bull Terrier, etc are all separate breeds but to those that are generally uneducated are grouped as Pit Bull. Perhaps your just shortening it, but for many including myself, gives the impression you may not have as much knowledge as you believe you do.

Its a good thing you are doing rescuing, DA can also be much less in a mix than in a purebred but not always the case. Kilie, my second mix of the APBT is more of a bulldog than many out there and shes not a purebred dog.

Rescuing is a noble thing, it doesn't mean you are a horrible owner and doesn't mean you are a responsible owner. I've known people who have owned one breed (not just this breed) for years, longer than most on this board and still know very little about the dogs of their choice because they chose not to learn. They chose to go by what others say and the "popular" way of thinking. Sure, generally experience is where the knowledge is however its not always the case.

Understanding the breed, even partially while still taking the risk you are is not be responsible. Theres no way it can be considered. Its not socializing your dog, its only allowing him to play with others. Both your dogs may be happy doing so, but eventually it will come down to that one moment where it all changes. Of all the people ive seen and heard of taking this breed and others with genetic DA risks to dog parks, i have never once been proven wrong with my beliefs and views on the subject. Eventually, no matter how much trust, training etc you put in the dog you can't control whats a given when you set your dog up for failure.

Continue to do so if you wish, eventually as i have said before you will learn the hard way.

Aside from all this information, Parvovirus, Giardia, Distemper, Leptospirosis and Kennel Cough all are very common diseases in the dog park.. Even caught up on shots i wouldn't want to risk it. Even if you had all your shots, would you walk into a room with 5 highly contagious diseases infecting people? I doubt it, so why do it to your dog?


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

KMdogs said:


> You may not be "okaying" dog parks however that is not what any of us are talking about. What we are talking about (at least I am) is the fact you take YOUR dogs to the park. You can say its not wise however when your actions are different than what you preach, others are bound to follow your actions based on your experiences which in part, is the problem. The rest of the problem is the fact that no amount of training, regardless of how well an american pit bull terrier is trained, you can not take the fight out of the dog. "You can take the dog out of the fight but not the fight out of the dog" comes to mind.
> 
> You are, in fact risking a great deal with your rescues. It does not matter how they were bred if they are Colby, Jocko or a mix. If theres enough APBT the genes that represent the traits for fighting is a dominate gene. With a well trained APBT you can, infact gain more control in situations no one is denying that fact. However a true fight that is bound to happen, no amount of training, high recall, etc is going to bring your dog back in the middle of a fight. A break stick, the safest method of breaking up a fight is as a general rule, the main hope of accomplishing a safe separation.
> 
> ...


:goodpost: worded very nice!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Pacifico23 said:


> I did crate train my dog. She also hasn't needed to be since like 16 weeks old. Like I said in a perevious post. I just don't want to if I DONT NEED to. My place isn't some huge house where she can wander. Had to move to an apt for 6 months to help save to buy a place by oct. I just don't want to playthe bad guy, and make her stay in a crate for 1 month or so. Let me emphasize, I didn't want to do this unless needed.





Pacifico23 said:


> You under the assumption my dog will be walking around. Which she wont be. Nor hasnt since the injury happened. She just is laying on the couch instead. Like I said I wasnt opposed unless I had to. After talking to the vet based off the injury it isnt needed. And laying on the couch or bed would be just as good.


Find a new vet your vet is full of  Any self respecting vet would recommend crate rest for a partially torn ACL to help aid in the recovery. I deal with sports dogs all the time and injuries from simple sprains to completely torn ligaments, crate rest is essential a simple slip on the floor could completely tear it. The reason for crates is to completely immobilize the dog and let the leg heal. Walking, getting on the couch, going up or down steps, any of that should be avoided and the only way to do so is a crate.

Again it sounds like you have all the answers but I wish you would listen to reason, crate rest is the best chance to heal the dog since you cannot afford to get surgery right now. Once the surgery is done, crate rest will be another essential part of the healing process.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

performanceknls said:


> Find a new vet your vet is full of  Any self respecting vet would recommend crate rest for a partially torn ACL to help aid in the recovery. I deal with sports dogs all the time and injuries from simple sprains to completely torn ligaments, crate rest is essential a simple slip on the floor could completely tear it. The reason for crates is to completely immobilize the dog and let the leg heal. Walking, getting on the couch, going up or down steps, any of that should be avoided and the only way to do so is a crate.
> 
> Again it sounds like you have all the answers but I wish you would listen to reason, crate rest is the best chance to heal the dog since you cannot afford to get surgery right now. Once the surgery is done, crate rest will be another essential part of the healing process.


:clap::goodpost::rofl:


----------



## Pacifico23 (Jan 3, 2010)

performanceknls said:


> Find a new vet your vet is full of  Any self respecting vet would recommend crate rest for a partially torn ACL to help aid in the recovery. I deal with sports dogs all the time and injuries from simple sprains to completely torn ligaments, crate rest is essential a simple slip on the floor could completely tear it. The reason for crates is to completely immobilize the dog and let the leg heal. Walking, getting on the couch, going up or down steps, any of that should be avoided and the only way to do so is a crate.
> 
> Again it sounds like you have all the answers but I wish you would listen to reason, crate rest is the best chance to heal the dog since you cannot afford to get surgery right now. Once the surgery is done, crate rest will be another essential part of the healing process.


Have you even read this thread? There was no ACL injury. It was a front left toe fracture.... I thought at first it could of been something like that. And their is no surgery needed. If my doc said I needed to crate, I wouldve. She just out of commission 1-2 months


----------



## Pacifico23 (Jan 3, 2010)

KMdogs said:


> You may not be "okaying" dog parks however that is not what any of us are talking about. What we are talking about (at least I am) is the fact you take YOUR dogs to the park. You can say its not wise however when your actions are different than what you preach, others are bound to follow your actions based on your experiences which in part, is the problem. The rest of the problem is the fact that no amount of training, regardless of how well an american pit bull terrier is trained, you can not take the fight out of the dog. "You can take the dog out of the fight but not the fight out of the dog" comes to mind.
> 
> You are, in fact risking a great deal with your rescues. It does not matter how they were bred if they are Colby, Jocko or a mix. If theres enough APBT the genes that represent the traits for fighting is a dominate gene. With a well trained APBT you can, infact gain more control in situations no one is denying that fact. However a true fight that is bound to happen, no amount of training, high recall, etc is going to bring your dog back in the middle of a fight. A break stick, the safest method of breaking up a fight is as a general rule, the main hope of accomplishing a safe separation.
> 
> ...


Yeah Maggie is a mix, she is half pit half bulldog. Isis is all pit based off her records. She was labeled as a "sharpei pit mix" But when I got her they gave me her vaccination documents. Listed her as a American Pit Bull Terrier "fawn" whatever that means. 
I think we are just going to have to agree to disagree. I totally hear you on the potential health risk of dumb dog owners. But you go mid-day midweek only like 5-10 dogs there, nopt too much to worry about. Which is where I go. Sometimes my dogs need to run around. There is nowhere near me to let me off leash them legally. And as a RESPONSIBLE pit owner, no way in hell am I letting them just off leash in a park illegally. And of course her shots are all caught up with. And like I said before my dogs have been bit on different occasions (damn non fixed male german sheppards, i tell you they have it for female pit dogs) never once did they bite back. Also as a responsible dog park patron I'm never more than 25 feet away from my dog. So if something happens im there to break it up asap. And im sure it doesnt matter, but out of all the fights Ive seen, never once was the dog to blame. Only the owners, for the irresponsibility to know if there dogs are socially ok to deal with a dog park. 
Im a frequent member of a few other forums. I posted this thread in a thread on those sites. With the title "Am I a bad dog owner?" Explained the so-called debate here and posted a link. Yeah they all said Im not doing anything wrong, but do point out the health risks of dogparks like you mention. And the pit owners... there telling me to stop coming to this forum and go to pitbull-chat.com. I guess Im not the only one to feel bombarded on this forum....

So anyways Im done debating this crate issue, dog park issue etc. Thanks for the help about my dogs leg. Thank god it wasnt some acl tear or something of that sort which was my number one worry. She got quite a bruised left toe. She isnt limping nearly as bad today either. When I took her on her pee/poo walk after her first 5-10 steps she wasnt limping. Compared to yesterday where she was hobbling all the way out to the grass. Now if I can only get her to eat her turkey necks on her blanket and not on the couch cushion itself.. That would be a miracle. :woof:


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Pacifico23 said:


> Ahhhhhh!!!! Arghhhhhh!!!!! I just wrote such a nice lengthy response only to be logged off when pressing submit. Ugh.


This used to happen to me at first. When you log in, check the "Remember Me" box and it won't log you out. Continue.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

I must say Pacifico has stayed very pleaseant and respectful throughout this thread as they were getting flamed for the dog park issue. I don't agree with dogs parks as they are a horrible place to take any dog let alone bully breeds. I also think your dog should be crated to rest her foot/toe because jumping on and off the couch is definitely no good for her and she can further damage her toe. And you are right.....we can all agree to disagree  Hope you stick around though.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

You can't ask uneducated people on this breed and dog parks thinking you'll receive an educated answer. If you think pitbull-chat will accept dog parks go on, no one is forcing you to stay.

Im done with this thread, its obviously a loss cause and you don't want to listen to truth. You'll find out eventually, which is unfortunate.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Pacifico23 said:


> Have you even read this thread? There was no ACL injury. It was a front left toe fracture.... I thought at first it could of been something like that. And their is no surgery needed. If my doc said I needed to crate, I wouldve. She just out of commission 1-2 months


oops sorry I got this thread mixed up with the other thread where the dog tore his ACL. Too many to keep track of, crate rest would still be the way to go for the reasons I stated. I am happy it is not an ACL that would really sucks.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

KMdogs said:


> You can't ask uneducated people on this breed and dog parks thinking you'll receive an educated answer. If you think pitbull-chat will accept dog parks go on, no one is forcing you to stay.
> 
> Im done with this thread, its obviously a loss cause and you don't want to listen to truth. You'll find out eventually, which is unfortunate.


I was gonna say the same thing.Of course people not educated with the breed are going to tell you it's ok.But whatever.It's been said over and over so I'll quit saying it now.Bye!


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

:goodpost:
:clap: :clap:



performanceknls said:


> Oh let me handle this one guys.......
> 
> There is no such thing as an advanced CGC license. Therapy dogs and CGC's are easy to get if you have a well behaved dog but they do not need to be high trained. I have been training dogs professionally for over 15 years and own a training business. I also am a CGC tester and know for a fact you are talking out of your booty when you say you have an advanced CGC, no such thing exists.
> I have 5 therapy dog (22 dogs with CGC's) and just because they are therapy dogs does not mean they are not DA. Two of my therapy dogs killed my Border Collie in an unfortunate accident that was my fault. Just because you have therapy dogs does not mean anything in the way of DA. My dogs are fine on leash and on visits but off leash would not be ok with other dogs.
> ...


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Pacifico23 said:


> Ok this is a revised of my deleted post. Now ay am I typing that out again
> 
> Support for the dog park?! Wtf My post was NEVER intended to be a stupid dog park post. I am not defending dog parks, not defending pb and dog parks. Just defending MY dogs. And what inevitable event has already happened?
> 
> ...


Add uneducated about the breed to that last part and I will agree with you 100%. I hope your dog does exactly what's it genetically bred to do and bites another dog at one of these dog parks and they charge you for it. I am sick and tired of people like you being careless with this breed and getting away with it. You want to own a loaded gun carry it in public but don't want to keep the safety lock on it. Your playing with fire it's only a matter of time before you get burned. The problem with many of you rescue folks is you are highly uneducated and delusional about this breed most of you do more harm than good by placing these dogs in the homes of unqualified owner's. You can't change this breed's genetics no matter how well you train them or how much you love them. How do you think you can properly place these dog's when you yourself don't even understand them? Loving these dog's is not enough you want to keep the breed safe? Learn and respect the history of this breed and care for them accordingly.


----------



## Laughter777 (Dec 18, 2009)

Since the thread has been hijacked already! I used to be one of those uneducated owners, Jesse is my first "pit bull". I used to take him to the dog park, leave him unsupervised with my ray terrier while I was at work and thought that having him around many dogs and situations from puppyhood would "fix" the da in him! Then I found GoPitbull and he hasn't seen a dog park since, all 3 of my dogs are crated, and I try to prepare myself for the worst if he is around other animals. The dog park thing ended before I found this site...I got tired of dirty looks, questions of when I was going to breed him, and parents letting their children run up to my rat terrier, assuming he was the nice one! Luckily Jack I was able to keep any kids from getting snapped at...he's older and grumpy now! The final straw was a lady who wasn't paying any attention to her child at the park and her kid came over and asked me to pet my dog, I said you need to ask your mom, she ran to mom, I saw her pointing in my direction and the mom was shaking her head yes, the little girl walked back over, stuck her hand out toward Jack, who walked back toward me then held it out for Jesse to smell (jack was ignoring her) she was petting his head and her mom came running over and said no honey the nice one! And proceeded to pull Jacks leash toward her to get him near her kid! I told the lady he doesn't like children. She said oh they will be fine my daughter is good with dogs. I repeated myself about him not liking kids and called him to a heel beside me. She then had the nerve to say come on girl let my daughter pet your safe dog (wish Jesse had his sage dog certification back then!) I explained to her, that her daughter had more dog sense than she did, she ran to my dogs, leaned over my aggressive dog and hadn't let them sniff her and argued with the owner which dog her kid would pet. I told the child to have a nice day and I was sorry her mom wasnt as educated about dogs as she was!


----------



## Pacifico23 (Jan 3, 2010)

Laughter777 said:


> Since the thread has been hijacked already! I used to be one of those uneducated owners, Jesse is my first "pit bull". I used to take him to the dog park, leave him unsupervised with my ray terrier while I was at work and thought that having him around many dogs and situations from puppyhood would "fix" the da in him! Then I found GoPitbull and he hasn't seen a dog park since, all 3 of my dogs are crated, and I try to prepare myself for the worst if he is around other animals. The dog park thing ended before I found this site...I got tired of dirty looks, questions of when I was going to breed him, and parents letting their children run up to my rat terrier, assuming he was the nice one! Luckily Jack I was able to keep any kids from getting snapped at...he's older and grumpy now! The final straw was a lady who wasn't paying any attention to her child at the park and her kid came over and asked me to pet my dog, I said you need to ask your mom, she ran to mom, I saw her pointing in my direction and the mom was shaking her head yes, the little girl walked back over, stuck her hand out toward Jack, who walked back toward me then held it out for Jesse to smell (jack was ignoring her) she was petting his head and her mom came running over and said no honey the nice one! And proceeded to pull Jacks leash toward her to get him near her kid! I told the lady he doesn't like children. She said oh they will be fine my daughter is good with dogs. I repeated myself about him not liking kids and called him to a heel beside me. She then had the nerve to say come on girl let my daughter pet your safe dog (wish Jesse had his sage dog certification back then!) I explained to her, that her daughter had more dog sense than she did, she ran to my dogs, leaned over my aggressive dog and hadn't let them sniff her and argued with the owner which dog her kid would pet. I told the child to have a nice day and I was sorry her mom wasnt as educated about dogs as she was!


Ok I wasn't gonna respond to this thread anymore but this... My god. Let me get this straight; you would leave your dogs at a dog park one being a pitbull and unsupervised?!?! And on leash at a dog park which is usually garantee to end in a fight (dog will feel the need to protect you)?!? And on top of it, you bring a dog where you yourself don't feel comfortable having a stanger kid come up and pet him?!?!? What the heck?!? I'm the bad dog owner?! How has nobody flipped out on this person., seriosusly couldn't pay me enough money to leave a dog let alone apbt alone unsupervised at the dog park. I wouldve def been one of those patrons yelling at you. What if someone stole your dogs!?! I'm sorry this is so much worse than playing frisbee at a dog park... This is just plain negligence.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Pacifico23 said:


> Ok I wasn't gonna respond to this thread anymore but this... My god. Let me get this straight; you would leave your dogs at a dog park one being a pitbull and unsupervised?!?! And on leash at a dog park which is usually garantee to end in a fight (dog will feel the need to protect you)?!? And on top of it, you bring a dog where you yourself don't feel comfortable having a stanger kid come up and pet him?!?!? What the heck?!? I'm the bad dog owner?! How has nobody flipped out on this person. Jesus Christ, seriosusly couldn't pay me enough money to leave a dog let alone apbt alone unsupervised at the dog park. I wouldve def been one of those patrons yelling at you. What if someone stole your dogs!?! I'm sorry this is so much worse than playing frisbee at a dog park... This is just plain negligence.


I believe they said "USED TO" do those things with there dogs. Why flip out on someone who learned and became educated by finding this website and no longer does those things?


----------



## Pacifico23 (Jan 3, 2010)

performanceknls said:


> oops sorry I got this thread mixed up with the other thread where the dog tore his ACL. Too many to keep track of, crate rest would still be the way to go for the reasons I stated. I am happy it is not an ACL that would really sucks.


No big. Do appreciate that though. So.. the crate thing one last thing. She doesnt jump up and down off the couch, I pick her up off and on the couch and take her to her dog food bowl, and then to the front door. That all being said... I was at CVS pharmacy yesterday. They had this BAD dog tent thing. Omg its so cool. First thing I thought of was this is gonna be her tent for our backpacking trips. Light enough and small enough to even fit in her Granite Gear doggy pack! On sale for 14.99, so I bought it. Lol so you guy won.... I bought it set it up, and now maggie loves it. So now I guess she is being crated lol. She wont leave it.

My whole thing with crating despite me being the bad guy. I really didnt want my dog cooped up in some cramped small quarters unless it was advised by the vet. This tent though, its big enough for her to lay on her side, chew on her turkey necks, and relax comfortably. She is seriously she is obsessed with it.


----------



## Pacifico23 (Jan 3, 2010)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> I believe they said "USED TO" do those things with there dogs. Why flip out on someone who learned and became educated by finding this website and no longer does those things?


Because someone at one time actually thought this was acceptable.... How that is possible, boggles my mind...


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Laughter777 said:


> I used to take him to the dog park, leave him unsupervised with my ray terrier while I was at work and thought that having him around many dogs and situations from puppyhood would "fix" the da in him! Then I found GoPitbull and he hasn't seen a dog park since, all 3 of my dogs are crated, and I try to prepare myself for the worst if he is around other animals. QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Pacifico23 said:


> Ok I wasn't gonna respond to this thread anymore but this... My god. Let me get this straight; you would leave your dogs at a dog park one being a pitbull and unsupervised?!?! And on leash at a dog park which is usually garantee to end in a fight (dog will feel the need to protect you)?!? And on top of it, you bring a dog where you yourself don't feel comfortable having a stanger kid come up and pet him?!?!? What the heck?!? I'm the bad dog owner?! How has nobody flipped out on this person. Jesus Christ, seriosusly couldn't pay me enough money to leave a dog let alone apbt alone unsupervised at the dog park. I wouldve def been one of those patrons yelling at you. What if someone stole your dogs!?! I'm sorry this is so much worse than playing frisbee at a dog park... This is just plain negligence.


Because she clearly stated she USED to be one of these uneducated owner's. She obviously by coming here has learned from her mistakes. She is no longer making these same piss poor choices she was making previously. Some people don't know any better and it takes something tragic to wake them up. You on the other hand are being told by numerous educated breed responsible owner's that these dog's don't freaking belong in dog parks because they are DA by nature. They were bred for fighting so genetically it's in them. Yet you choose to ignore that key element by taking your dogs to a dog park in an uncontrolled environment around strange dog's. How smart is that? There are fact's upon facts out there about our breed being in these dog parks why is it that you can't accept the breed for what it is and do the right thing by socializing them in controlled environments with dog's they have been exposed to maybe dog's they have grown up with. Sometimes these dog's are just flat out DA so they can't be around any dog's period. It just depends on the dog. But I damn sure am not going to take my dog's around a whole park full of strange dog's they have never been around before even if you have your dog on a leash that doesn't stop other strange dog's from running up to your dog's !!! That is pure insanity. Or better yet why not just take your dog's to the regular park? You are taking unnecessary risks this breed doesn't need another WHOOPS my dog attacked another dog he has never done that before! Owning these dog's should be so simple yet people make things so complicated.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

dixieland said:


> Laughter777 said:
> 
> 
> > I used to take him to the dog park, leave him unsupervised with my ray terrier while I was at work and thought that having him around many dogs and situations from puppyhood would "fix" the da in him! Then I found GoPitbull and he hasn't seen a dog park since, all 3 of my dogs are crated, and I try to prepare myself for the worst if he is around other animals. QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Sadie said:


> dixieland said:
> 
> 
> > LOL I know the people that own Pit bull Chat and many of the members there. They are going to tell her the same thing we are telling her here but they are not going to be as nice LMFAO!!!!!!
> ...


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I know let her go to PBC and think they are going to tell her dog parks are acceptable for this breed. The same people who own game dog own PBC LOL And many of the members from game dog are also members on PBC. They are going to eat her alive when she proceeds to tell them why she is Pro Dog park LOL. I consider this place to be the nicest damn group of APBT owner's on the net.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Sadie said:


> I know let her go to PBC and think they are going to tell her dog parks are acceptable for this breed. The same people who own game dog own PBC LOL And many of the members from game dog are also members on PBC. They are going to eat her alive when she proceeds to tell them why she is Pro Dog park LOL. I consider this place to be the nicest damn group of APBT owner's on the net.


:rofl:I know!When first getting into the forums almost 2 yrs ago I went on PBC before coming here and decided that yea I'll come here instead.Although I do still lurk there from time to time to read posts.


----------



## Pacifico23 (Jan 3, 2010)

dixieland said:


> Laughter777 said:
> 
> 
> > I used to take him to the dog park, leave him unsupervised with my ray terrier while I was at work and thought that having him around many dogs and situations from puppyhood would "fix" the da in him! Then I found GoPitbull and he hasn't seen a dog park since, all 3 of my dogs are crated, and I try to prepare myself for the worst if he is around other animals. QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

And I didn't intend to make it a dog park thread.I just couldn't not say anything about it when I saw you posted it.


----------



## Pacifico23 (Jan 3, 2010)

Sadie said:


> I know let her go to PBC and think they are going to tell her dog parks are acceptable for this breed. The same people who own game dog own PBC LOL And many of the members from game dog are also members on PBC. They are going to eat her alive when she proceeds to tell them why she is Pro Dog park LOL. I consider this place to be the nicest damn group of APBT owner's on the net.


How dare you... All man here baby.:cheers:


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Pacifico23 said:


> How dare you... All man here baby.:cheers:


:rofl::rofl: HAHAHA!I gotta take back some of my bad rep for that one!


----------



## Pacifico23 (Jan 3, 2010)

dixieland said:


> :rofl::rofl: HAHAHA!I gotta take back some of my bad rep for that one!


Lol is that the red stuff on my profile? How can you give rep? I'm used to the "thanks" button. Im seriously addicted to this one forum(survivalistboards.com) soley on the thanks button. Lol got like 3200 thanks on that forum. Need to get my rep up here! I better hush up about my dog park activitiesupruns:. Not acceptable on any forum to have bad rep/ no thanks etc on my profile lol.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Pacifico23 said:


> How dare you... All man here baby.:cheers:


Opps LMAO!!! I am sorry about that!:rofl: Look we are not trying to give you a hard time. We love these dog's just as much as you do. I can't tell you what to do with your animals eventually it's up to you. I hope you will at least take into consideration what your being told here today. I know you didn't start this thread for that reason but part of being a responsible dog owner is educating other's. When you said you take your kids to the dog park most of us here know these are just not good places for our dog's to be in. Please don't get offended we are not telling you this to be mean there are so many facts out there supporting why these dog's don't belong in these dog parks. I have no doubt that you try to do that right thing but you really have no control over what someone else's dog does. If your dog's are on the lead and another dog happens to run up to your dog's and attack them your dog's even if they didn't start the fight will be blamed because they are pitbull's. It's very sad but this is how it is. There are plenty of reports every year about these dog parks and how many attacks happen they are also breeding grounds for disease. Please read this article and sit on it for a few days.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Did you say dog park?

More often than they should, pit bull owners wonder about the dog park issue, finding themselves explaining to others that their dog is not a "killing machine," it is not "one of those pit bulls" and there is no reason that their dog can't enjoy off leash time with unknown dogs. Some will even insist that "you only add to the misconception toward this breed when you don't allow your friendly pit bull to go to the dog park." After all, these people argue that it is all about "how we raise them" and providing socialization is the key to no problem dogs. Unfortunately, that's not true.

Dog aggression in our own dogs should not be a problem. Good management and knowledge prevent trouble. Responsible and caring pit bull owners have done their homework and know what to expect from the breed. This breed's genetic traits involve dog aggression, to varying degrees. Even the most well socialized pit bull can one day decide that other dogs are not play buddies. It happens most often when the dog reaches maturity between two and three years of age, and it can happen without apparent reason.

Here are some good articles for basic breed information:

Pit Bull Rescue Central 
http://www.realpitbull.com/fight.html

Because of the breed's background, it is unfair to expect dogs to behave the way we want them to when it comes to dog aggression and dog to dog relationships. We set our dogs up for failure when we decide to let them off leash in a public place and allow them to romp with other dogs. Dog parks are a place where people like to chit chat with each other, paying very little attention to what happens around their dogs. Posturing, body language, subtle looks and even vocalization are often misunderstood or overlooked by dog owners. Even when dogs let us know what is about to happen we might not see what is happening until it is too late. Most dog owners have no idea of what body language means, and don't know how to intervene if things go wrong. They panic, scream, yell, and hit the attacking dog; all of which often just makes things worse. A fight between two dogs can be hard enough to stop; now imagine a fight among 4 or 5 of them. In fights like these, pets and even people can be seriously injured.

Dog parks are also a place where unknown dogs are present. We don't know if they're fully vaccinated or in good health. They can be sick and our dogs can get ill as well.

We don't know if they are truly friendly dogs or if they may be aggressive. Everybody's dog is friendly, according to their owners. When the "friendly" dog decides to snap at ours, a fight starts.

Who is going to be blamed for that fight? Will it be the pit bull or the cute little fluffy dog? The answer is obvious.

Here is the story of one accident at a dog park, involving a pit bull.:

http://www.badrap.org/rescue/dogpark.cfm

Below is an article about a pit bull named Nettie that attacked a police horse, in San Francisco, in 2003. Nettie was let off leash at a public park by her irresponsible owner. The dog did nothing wrong, but she was set up for failure by the person who should have protected her. Nettie belonged to an SPCA volunteer and she was often taken to senior centers to comfort the elderly. Nettie was a good dog. This pretty pit bull female paid the price for her owner's ignorance and irresponsibility with her life. Many dogs have lost their lives the same way, due to the same kind of irresponsibility. It took her life for her owner to "get it." Like most situations of this sort, the events that ultimately resulted in Nettie's unfair death were totally preventable.

Pit bull attacks police horse in Golden Gate Park; two injured

Each time a pit bull is allowed to harm another pet all pit bull owners and their dogs suffer. One common defensive reaction of dog park lovers is "the dog is mine and it is nobody's business where I take it." This is not true. It is every pit bull owner's business as well. We are surrounded by BSL (Breed Specific Legislation) all over the Country. The news media report dog to dog attacks or dog to cat/cow/horse/sheep attacks almost every day, and with the same attention as if Osama Bin Laden had been captured. Reporters often compare human aggression to animal aggression. How many times do we hear "it was a dog but it could have been a child"?

It is ridiculous but it happens every day. "There goes another vicious pit bull attacking an innocent dog or cat!" What happens after a pit bull attacks another dog in the neighborhood or at the local dog park? It is like we suddenly own wild animals that have no right to exist. Our friendly neighbor suddenly stops talking to us and no longer lets her children come around our dog. The person we used to walk our dog with is no longer available because she fears for her pet. The two men down the street no longer come and pet our dog when we walk by their homes or rush into the house if they have their dogs with them. People ask for a ban. We did not change and our dog is the same as always but this is the result of one mistake, caused by someone who obviously did not care about the rest of us. It is a sad situation to be in.

This breed doesn't need any more accidents, we can't afford them. We are in this situation thank to those who failed their own dogs. When a whole breed suffers because of someone's action it is our business as well. No doubt on that.

Vet bills aren't cheap, emotions can be overwhelming, the guilt stays, so why to risk it? It isn't fair that only one breed is targeted when dogs of other breeds have killed or attacked other dogs. Today, a dog behaving like a dog has become a sin. Fair or not that is how the situation is and every pit bull owner needs to understand it.

The point of socialization is for a dog to have positive experiences with other dogs. When people take their dogs, perhaps puppies, to a park and something happens, they are responsible for the consequences. A young dog that is attacked for no reason won't be so willing to be friendly the next time it meets an unknown dog. An experience like that is a bad start and can often lead to problems in the future. There are no guarantees on what can happen at a dog park because dog parks are often full of different dogs with different personalities and tolerance levels. Even an easy going adult dog can change its approach after an attack. It is hard enough for a dog of this breed to tolerate other dogs and it is a big mistake to contribute to bad experiences. Dogs should always rely on us to defend them--the trust factor is important. We are responsible for protecting our dogs from harm. A dog that has no choice but to defend itself loses its trust in the owner and knows that in the future it needs to take care of itself. It then becomes fearful of other dogs and not so willing to behave like a well-balanced dog that was socialized in the appropriate way.

How can we socialize around other dogs then? Good question. Socialization is a must but it has to be done with common sense and in a controlled environment. Perhaps a friend has a mellow dog of the opposite sex and he/she is willing to let the dogs play together. Both owners should know that there is the possibility of a scrap and will intervene immediately and with the appropriate tools/techniques. Both owners will watch their dogs closely and never leave them unsupervised.

Every pit bull owner should have a breaking stick available, even when on a walk, hidden somewhere. It is a quick and effective way to break a hold.

What is a breaking stick and why it is an important tool to have: 
Pit Bull Rescue Central

Some information on how to break up a fight: 
Pit Bull Rescue Central

Obedience classes are an option too. In obedience classes, the dogs are leashed and can learn to control themselves in the presence of other dogs. It is not necessary for a pit bull to be dog friendly, but it is necessary for us to help them learn to control natural behaviors. Dogs that are exposed to this kind of environment can learn to behave with some time and work.

The local feedstore/petstore is another way to socialize our dogs, because they are another place where dogs are leashed. It's important to remember that it doesn't mean we don't need to pay attention to the surroundings. Respect the comfort level of your dog and move away from other dogs if necessary. Face to face interactions can quickly end badly, even when both dogs are leashed.

Those who are still convinced that a pit bull belongs to a dog park would benefit from reading these links. Their dogs and all of us will benefit as well.Please, don't set your dog up for failure.

refresh to WebApp 
HaCked By Ahmdosa HaCker


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Pacifico23 said:


> How dare you... All man here baby.:cheers:


A man would listen when a woman tells him something


Sadie said:


> Did you say dog park?
> 
> More often than they should, pit bull owners wonder about the dog park issue, finding themselves explaining to others that their dog is not a "killing machine," it is not "one of those pit bulls" and there is no reason that their dog can't enjoy off leash time with unknown dogs. Some will even insist that "you only add to the misconception toward this breed when you don't allow your friendly pit bull to go to the dog park." After all, these people argue that it is all about "how we raise them" and providing socialization is the key to no problem dogs. Unfortunately, that's not true.
> 
> ...


:goodpost:


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Pacifico23 said:


> Lol is that the red stuff on my profile? How can you give rep? I'm used to the "thanks" button. Im seriously addicted to this one forum(survivalistboards.com) soley on the thanks button. Lol got like 3200 thanks on that forum. Need to get my rep up here! I better hush up about my dog park activitiesupruns:. Not acceptable on any forum to have bad rep/ no thanks etc on my profile lol.


you give rep by clicking on the little thing that looks like a scale under the persons avatar on their posts.And you can check to see what rep has been given to you by going into your user control panel.But you won't know who left it for you unless they signed their name or if you have a vip membership.Before you even look,yes I gave you bad rep.But you would have found that out anyways cause I signed my name.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Hm, i thought only mods and such could give rep. Well then. haha

At the end of the day its your choice Pacifico, however if you continue the way your going i promise it will catch up to you and the inevitable will happen. If thats the route it must go for you to learn, i will not have sympathy as facts and information on this subject as well as many other subjects on our breed alone are out there, on this forum, other forums, books, etc. Theres no excuse for that kind of behavior and i have no tolerance for it.

Your dogs, your choice. If you continue you will eventually regret it, as i've stated before i have NEVER been proven wrong with this particular subject.


----------



## Laughter777 (Dec 18, 2009)

Pacifico23 said:


> Ok I wasn't gonna respond to this thread anymore but this... My god.


I apologize for my poor grammar/typing skills on the phone sentence structure...I was trying to list the 3 major no-nos I did prior to finding Go Pitbull...
Thank you, those who don't know me (I post rarely) and stood up for me!

1. I used to take an intact male pit bull to the dog park
2. I used to leave same dog as above alone all day at home unsupervised with my fixed male rat terrier (stupid auto correct, what's a ray terrier)
3. I thought by socializing him it would "fix" the DA in a breed that is DA

I came here and got some education and now know better....

Next:



Pacifico23 said:


> Let me get this straight; you would leave your dogs at a dog park one being a pitbull and unsupervised?!?!Unfortunately some people here do...
> 
> And on leash at a dog park which is usually garantee to end in a fight (dog will feel the need to protect you)?!? The final straw was a lady who wasn't paying any attention to her child at the park PARK...not dog park, we are allowed to use the walking trails at the public park
> 
> ...


----------

